# I Hate Paper Mounted Glass :)



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

I hate paper mounted glass 1x1's. I specifically hate oceanside. its a ***** and just damn ugly. its effing ugly and rediculous. id rather fry bacon naked than finish this shower on monday. that is all


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

maybe you havent seen the tricks to installing that tile?????


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I just had my first experience w/ this last week. Mine was American Olean. Actually worked out OK after I realized that I couldn't cut it to length w/ my wet saw while it was still mounted to the paper. Doh!!

At least you don't have to worry about getting a good bond to the glass between mesh and the thinset. I let mine sit over the weekend and pulled the paper on the following monday. Worked out fine for me. Still not happy about not being able to see my lines through the paper until after the paper is pulled.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> maybe you havent seen the tricks to installing that tile?????


Tell me you didn't install paper side in.:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

nope lets see if anyone knows the tricks before i post. this is why its important to go to coverings every year and attend the NTCA classes done by Gerald sloan


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

lol i did not install it paper side down. i've down plenty of paper mount but today was just one of those days. this is a bottom of a 11 yr. old shower we ripped out cause it was leaking at the seat. so we ripped it out from 6 inches above the seat to the down to the sub floor. i shoulda used some no-sag mud. i used rapidset and it actually dried slower than the regular mud. i mean still wet after 4 hours.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well laticrete has a thinset now made for glass tile and sheet mounted tiles:whistling


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

i've seen it, im willing to try it


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mapei Adesilex P10 has been out for a while. Non-sag for glass:

http://www.mapei.com/US-EN/product-detail.asp?IDProdotto=100113&IDTipo=177&IDLinea=102

Use a 1/4" trowel to spread the thinset. Go back with the flat side & knock down the ridges to make it smooth.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

NOPE not the correct trick:no:. good try angus:thumbsup:


lets see who has seen it and payed attention:whistling


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Your trick better not have anything to do w/ speedo's or wigs or fake hillbilly teeth. I'll be super pissed cause I'd love to learn something new.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

hmmmm Daltile carries Mapei. i might have to make a trip way over there monday morning. its been a while since i visited Dal.

do you guys pull your paper when you set it or let it dry? i can see that the previous tile man waited cause i can make out each sheet on the walls


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

TileWizard said:


> I hate paper mounted glass 1x1's. I specifically hate oceanside. its a ***** and just damn ugly. its effing ugly and rediculous. id rather fry bacon naked than finish this shower on monday. that is all



You must really hate them. I fried bacon in my underwear one day and it was far from a good experience.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

No for once i am being seriours Josh. I can be a jackass:jester: but i do know my stuff:thumbup:......I will keep an eye on this and then post the answer i am reffering to :thumbup:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> No for once i am being seriours Josh. I can be a jackass:jester: but i do know my stuff:thumbup:......I will keep an eye on this and then post the answer i am reffering to :thumbup:


Fine drag it out. Drag it out to the point that i dont even remember what this thread was about and i wont read it again. Then all the knowledge i coulda had will evaporate into the depths of the internet recycle bin.

totally OT but this got me to thinking. Has anyone ever googled something, and found yourself in a CT thread that you responded to? I googled something the other day, led to a 2 year old topic. I was reading along and was like holy chit that guys situation seems really familiar. Haha looked at the name and realized it was me. felt kind of silly. :laughing:


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Opie is it permacolour with additive, is that your secret?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Not it either. A true trick shown by Gerald Sloan. The paper has arrows to show whic way the glass runs. After installing the tile on the wall and tapping it into place with a float. Take a razor knife and cut every two rows. What this does is breaks the weight of the entire sheet and will allow the tile to stay in place and not sag. That is the best trick ever I have learned for installing glass tile on sheets. I have a good friend in CA who does glass tile pools uses the same trick on his installs. 


The permacolor one step is a great method as well. Also angus and the quarter trowel knocking down the ridges is correct too. 


Try the knive on the next install. It will keep the glass from sliding with regular thinset. Also look at patterns or arrows on the paper

Happy now


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice. I'll keep it in mind. I've always used the non sag, but this will be helpful and maybe save some time. So the arrow points up?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

well thanks professor Dan for letting me know I'm correct. I don't think I could have installed glass without your advice. :jester:

I let the glass sit for a day before pulling the paper. If you wet it lightly after setting, you can get a better view of the joints to makes sure there aren't any that are really off. Using a non-sag works wonders.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I honestly don't think I've ever used a full sheet of glass yet. Seems like I'm always cutting them down into 6" sheets for a border or accent of some sort.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Oceanside glass can be a huge PITA, but I sure don't think it's ugly.

Thanks for the tip Ope. :thumbsup:


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

thatt looks really nice, i like that. as a whole it can be nice i should have been more specific that the jagged edge 1x1s make it look so messy. i do have some papermount from oceanside that isnt all jagged and it turned out decent looking. the stuff i put in today is bad it looks like just broken glass pieces only resembling squares if you blur your eyes and tilt you head and shake it around


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

TileWizard said:


> thatt looks really nice, i like that. as a whole it can be nice i should have been more specific that the jagged edge 1x1s make it look so messy. i do have some papermount from oceanside that isnt all jagged and it turned out decent looking. the stuff i put in today is bad it looks like just broken glass pieces only resembling squares if you blur your eyes and tilt you head and shake it around


Do you know the name of the series Wiz? I'm just curious, not doubting you at all.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

no not at moment


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus242 said:


> well thanks professor Dan for letting me know I'm correct. I don't think I could have installed glass without your advice. :jester:
> 
> I let the glass sit for a day before pulling the paper. If you wet it lightly after setting, you can get a better view of the joints to makes sure there aren't any that are really off. Using a non-sag works wonders.


hey angus i hear there is gonna be a OPIE and ANGUS tile show on thursday nights in thr DIY hood:whistling


I saw this done by gerald and it works:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have done quite a bit of Maniscalco Great Barrier Reef glass. You just have to deal with the fact that the glass isn't perfect. 

Thursdays are good for me :thumbsup:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> totally OT but this got me to thinking. Has anyone ever googled something, and found yourself in a CT thread that you responded to? I googled something the other day, led to a 2 year old topic. I was reading along and was like holy chit that guys situation seems really familiar. Haha looked at the name and realized it was me. felt kind of silly. :laughing:


One of the reasons I watch what I say on here...it's not just you or I that may stumble across a CT thread...I have gotten a decent amount of work from people "finding" me on here


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

got some TEC 3in1 this morn. and finshed my glass. honestly, not my finest work but better than the previous installer. i am going to caulk the whole shower after the grout dries up


----------

